# Durabrand TVs and Universal remotes



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Hi All

My parents gave us a durabrand 27" Tv(crappy TV but it was free!) but i cant find the code to set it with our Sony RM-V302 remote control.
Does anyone know of the code to set it for this remote?

Thanks!!

Chris


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

no one?


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't know if it will be any help or not but my folks have 2 Durabrand TV's. One is a 20" one is 27". They have the exact same remote that my Memorex 27" has. Maybe you can try the Memorex codes??


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

thanks!

I will give that a try.


----------

